# Java FXML mehrere Fenster



## didi577 (10. Apr 2017)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade an meiner ersten FXML Anwendung. Ich habe ein Hauptfenster und will über das Menü oder Button ggf. weitere Fenster öffnen. Ich arbeite mit Eclipse.

Für ein neues Fenster erstelle ich ein neues FXML Document. Macht es Sinn auch jedesmal eine neue Controller Class zu erstellen oder kann ich mehrere Fenster über eine Controller Class steuern? Kennt jemand gute Dokus zu Anwendungen mit mehreren Fenstern?

Grüße


----------



## dzim (11. Apr 2017)

Suche Ball nach "fehlen beim Scenewechsel". Hier im Forum. Da haben wir unter anderem so etwas besprochen. Dort finden sich auch ein paar Links zu Tutorials, aber ob sie Multi-window abdecken, weiß ich gerade nicht. Generell aber hilft Google da schon. Musst aber auf Englisch suchen.


----------



## taro (11. Apr 2017)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> Suche Ball nach "fehlen beim Scenewechsel"


Hä?

Aber dzim meint bestimmt folgendes Thema: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/javafx-fehler-beim-scenewechsel.177047


----------



## dzim (11. Apr 2017)

Ich meinte "Suche mal nach "fehler beim scenewechsel"" 
Ach ja, der Tipphilfe am Handy sollte man nicht trauen... Oder einfach noch einmal durchlesen.


----------



## didi577 (14. Apr 2017)

ok Danke ich werde mal suchen


----------

